# Trades?



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you expecting any trades? I think we should go for Maggette, last game against the Hornets just proved that, or at least for Mo Peterson, any other ideas?
What contract Pat Garrity has? I mean we really don't need him and if his contract has any value it could be used...
With current roster we don't have any serious chances for good playoff run or maybe for just playoffs


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

we already had a thread about maggette in orlando, most fans dont think it'll work. Anyway, right now where winning games and thats what we want to do so our roster must be good the way it is, i dun think we should be making BIG changes to our roster, but maybe a few minor trades could benefit us. 

Why dont we try and get a 1st round pick for this years draft. This years draft seems to be a very strong one, maybe if we get a pick in the 20's. Maybe we could find a diamond in the rough


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I can't think of much we have to offer to anyone. The only real tradeable guys would maybe be Arroyo ... but his bad shooting of late would make him hard to deal for much.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We have Hill's expiring contract, why not to use it? For how many more years should we wait for normal team, success in playoffs???


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Trade Jameer or Arroyo please. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. Both are such horrible point guards it's mind boggling.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Trade Jameer or Arroyo please. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. Both are such horrible point guards it's mind boggling.


Jameer is a pretty good NBA talent with upside. I wouldn't call him horrible. 
Arroyo is giving all Orlando fans a headache though. I doubt he goes though, because Orlando seems to value him for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Trade Jameer or Arroyo please. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. Both are such horrible point guards it's mind boggling.


jameer is still adapting to the point guard position. You have to remember he played at shooting guard before coming into the NBA. I wouldnt try to trade Jameer... as for Arroyo, PLEASE !!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Jameer is a pretty good NBA talent with upside. I wouldn't call him horrible.
> Arroyo is giving all Orlando fans a headache though. I doubt he goes though, because Orlando seems to value him for some inexplicable reason.


Headache? More like a hospitalizing migraine combined with ulcers and indigestion. 

And the inexplicable reason you refer to is the fact that he puts Hispanic butts in the stands.

I know it seems I'm going a little too hard on Arroyo of late, but I can't remember seeing one player (a role player) make such a negative impact on a team for such a long stretch of time. I'll be at Amway tomorrow for the game against Washington, I'm gonna let Arroyo have it he's ****ing up again. I've had more than enough of his garbage.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, there is another loss...Why can't we go for a PLAYER via trade? We have Grant's contract and there are plenty stars available: Gasol, Carter, Allen and etc. What Magic's managment thinks about? Luxury tax? But Darko and Jameer are not the max contract players that is obvious, so they would be resigned anyway...whatever, I am just tired of loosing...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

jameer was a PG all 4 years at Saint Joseph's...he is not adapting to the position. this is his first year starting in the nba. orlando needs a stud SG.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i dont know where this team is heading, and management is probably thinking the exact same thing. go for the quick strike and be good now (trading for a stud) or be a mediocre team for the next 6-7 years (sticking with the current roster). 

what i really want to do is pull this type of trade

pau gasol and mike miller for grant hill and darko milicic, give or take a few interchangable players here and there (trade works with the 4).

*why for orlando*
gasol and dwight howard would be a monster frontline with gasol doing the scoring work and dwight taking care of the defensive end. we welcome back mike miller to help our outside shooting as well. now of course the downside of this is moving hill and darko. i have already given up on darko due to his inconsistency. and grant hill, well nice to know ya. memphis could always cut him and we could pick him back up later if he really means that much to team chemistry. as for the luxury cap, we would be over regardless had we resigned darko and let grant hill walk at season's end, but at least this trade we'd be getting instantly better rather than signing darko for a rediculous amount of money to come off the bench (nene anyone?).

*why for memphis*
purely shedding contracts. eddie jones comes off the books, and so would grant hill. moving miller would free up 40 minutes a game for rudy gay, who they are expected to build around (plus oden or durant). and in darko, they would get to play him in their new uptempo offense and see if he would be worth resigning. if not, they could let him go to free agency. 

orlando:
dwight howard, tony battie
pau gasol, james augustine, pat garrity, bo outlaw
hedu turkoglu, trevor ariza, keith bogans
mike miller, jj redick, keyon dooling
jameer nelson, carlos arroyo, travis diener

memphis:
stromile swift, darko milicic, jake tsakalidis
hakim warrick, lawrence roberts, alexander johnson, brian cardinal
rudy gay, grant hill
eddie jones, dahntay jones
damon stoudamire, chucky atkins, kyle lowry


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It is a dream to get Gasol, unfortunately our management is too "patient"...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I really, really think that without adding draft picks this team have NO CHANCE to get Gasol. Even with Grant Hill expiring contract. And Grizzlies won't add Miller for more cap relief. Try Stromile Swift or Brian Cardinal.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Marcus Banks and Phoenix's First Round Pick (Currently #30) for Pat Garrity and Travis Diener.

PHX Gets a PG to backup Nash and a Team Option Contract.

ORL Gets a First Round Pick in the most deepest draft in years, and get a PG to allow Nelson to play more of a SG role (not to mention Banks os a good on the ball defender). 

Thoughts?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

no way man. if marcus banks cant play in the phoenix system, what makes you think we'd want him and his long contract? 

i'd do darko and diener to phoenix for marcus banks and the hawks' pick.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Banks is much better than Diener, and he can play just as good if not better than Jameer. Maybe someone like Melvin Ely? James Jones from PHX may also be available.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

of course, you and everyone else would trade Darko and Diener for Banks and ATL pick. come on, be real here... ATL's Pick is not going anywhere, unless the Suns get a Big Time player for cheap. and Darko does not cut it.


----------

